# First Wash



## debonair (Jun 5, 2014)

Just spent 3 hours washing & waxing my new TTS for the first time

I'm loving the way it looks black when it's cloudy and then it turns an amazing shimmering blue when the sun comes out. It's like having 2 cars in one


----------



## Jacek (Nov 8, 2013)

Well captured that in the sun/no sun look of your car !


----------



## jakespurs442 (Dec 11, 2013)

Looking good! 8)


----------



## donnynsc (Jul 21, 2008)

Nice car!


----------



## eastwood1875 (Jun 21, 2013)

debonair said:


> Just spent 3 hours washing & waxing my new TTS for the first time
> 
> I'm loving the way it looks black when it's cloudy and then it turns an amazing shimmering blue when the sun comes out. It's like having 2 cars in one


Superb and a fantastic colour

Daz


----------



## debonair (Jun 5, 2014)

Thanks! It was worth the backache without a doubt 8)


----------



## Snappy79 (Dec 23, 2012)

Me like 

Wife have an BMW in Carbon Black. Gets det same effect. Its very nice.


----------



## andrecc (May 18, 2011)

deep sea blue?


----------



## debonair (Jun 5, 2014)

andrecc said:


> deep sea blue?


Yep you got it!


----------



## Stotti (May 25, 2014)

Gorgeous, congrats

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## paul4281 (Jan 25, 2010)

Looks great!


----------



## debonair (Jun 5, 2014)

Thanks peeps. Although it's now chucking it down and I don't have a garage :x


----------



## Byne_88 (Jun 1, 2014)

That is why that is the best car colour ever :-o 8)


----------

